# At what age did your Gsd start to show old age?



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Im just wondering this question as my Nero pups is almost 8yrs in a few weeks and he doesn't seem to be slowing down, not that I want him to!!He has so much energy, and a quick walk round the block doesn't do it for him! Im talking about 2hrs running around the park split into two walks. Even after that he has a sleep, then its straight back up for more fun and games in the back garden! He never seems to tire out! Good for me though as it keeps me fit and healthy! When did your Gsd's start to slow down a little, and start to show their age?


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Luc hasn't slowed down physically, not really, though he gets sore a bit faster (we're doing an at least 60k hike next weekend, so he is still fine obviously) and most people think he's a puppy.

But, I can see mental changes that seem to be age related. Luc's around 7.5 years old though I suppose he could be older, I'm saying 7.5 because he's going to stay young and live forever


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

At 9 years old, Rocky still runs and plays as much as a dog half his age. When we went hiking with 6 other GSDs a few weeks ago, he led the way all day. He can still jump in the back of his Suburban with no problems.

I notice his aging more in little things. When he's been lying down a long time, it takes him a few more seconds to get up than it used to. He's stiff for a few seconds after getting up. And the day _after_ a long hike or run, he seems tired and sore, where he used to be ready to go again the next day.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Does anyone ever hear the clicking of the dogs bones after they have been led down for a while? Ewww it sounds awful!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> Does anyone ever hear the clicking of the dogs bones after they have been led down for a while? Ewww it sounds awful!


His don't, but mine sure do.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Emoore said:


> His don't, but mine sure do.


 
Ditto!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy was her usual cantankerous/loving self,with boundless energy and a prey drive that wouldn't quit until a year ago when she turned 11. Lucky who is eight still runs and plays but unlike two years ago will call it quits sometimes on his own . Both are slower in reaction to cars pulling in or other things that made them scrape the varnish off the window sills. Daisy's aging feels like it happened suddenly ,with Lucky there have been little signs.


----------



## Winni (Apr 20, 2011)

A friend of mine has a boy of 11 years that still does a full Schutzhund routine and loves every minute of it.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

The only sign I noticed was the graying of Shane's muzzle. He was 7 1/2 when diganosed with adrenal cancer and that did not slow him down. He died suddenly from complications from the cancer, but was still full of energy till the day he died.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zena started showing old age after her surgery last year. She's 7 or 8 years old. Before that she was bouncy and crazy energizer dog. After the surgery on her ears, she had a stroke on the table, she's slowed down considerably. But she's had bad hips since we adopted her too.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Our Dakota was around 12 when she started slowing down but still loved to run, hike, and play chase in the backyard. She passed away suddenly one month and one day after her 14th birthday last August. Her poor heart just finally gave out and she passed away with my husband and I at her side. It was so quick. We didn't even have time to get her to the vet to be laid to rest.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

After Heidi turned 8, I noticed a bit of slowing down. She seems to sleep a little more than she used to and sometimes a dog walks down the street and she misses it. However, she's 9 now and sometimes seems more playful than ever. We took a nature hike today and she did fine, better than I did I think.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

18 months, but HD will do that to a dog.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

So it sounds like I have a few more years to go then before Nero starts to retire! Oh goody! As I don't want to see him getting on in years, But sadly I know that day will come.


----------

